# Great Lakes Carpet Onroad Championships



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

Rcscrewz is holding it!!!! Yahooooo!!!


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow you bet me to it on the announcement! Stay tuned for the dates for Michigan Great Lake Carpet Onroad Championships. I will be posting the Flier/application later this week. Any questions email or call us anytime.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcscrewz said:


> Wow you bet me to it on the announcement! Stay tuned for the dates for Michigan Great Lake Carpet Onroad Championships. I will be posting the Flier/application later this week. Any questions email or call us anytime.


Is this going to be a series championship or a one race wonder?


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We haven't decided yet - more info this week


----------

